

Ask HN: Best chair with attachment for laptop - tmaly

Can anyone suggest a chair with an attached table or desk if one exists for working in a compact space with a laptop.  I use Aeron chairs at work, but for hack sessions outside of work I am usually at a coffee shop.   I was hoping to find a decent chair that has some form of attached surface to put the laptop on.
======
ing33k
I use this as a secondary table/cooling pad

( adjustable height)

[http://img5a.flixcart.com/image/cooling-pad/n/f/8/dgb-
murray...](http://img5a.flixcart.com/image/cooling-pad/n/f/8/dgb-murray-
wooden-value-plus-single-400x400-imadudr2ebrvsgzx.jpeg)

~~~
joshschreuder
Looks cool, where did you buy it from?

------
MichaelCrawford
I'd like something I can use while lying in bed.

I suspect I am getting a repetitive stress injury as a result of using my
laptop in bed, usually by crossing my legs, then placing the front edge on my
stomach and the back edge on one leg.

------
atirip
This is not exactly what you are looking for, but i have this one:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=rolf+benz+577](https://www.google.com/search?q=rolf+benz+577)

~~~
tmaly
this may be an option for me. I have tried working on the bed, at the kitchen
table etc. All of those cases give me a sore back or knots.

